# Saudade



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

-not exist

Have you experienced this?

'Nostalgia' doesn't quite cover it, and it usually hits hard in the home goods section of TJmaxx lol. I've finally found a word to describe how I feel most, maybe all the time, and it's only in Portugese. It feels like an absence of something, a memory. I can't pinpoint when or where or what or if it ever even happened. Everytime I smell the air outside at night or when I see those super tall pine trees or if I'm in the 'bad' part of a city... it's the strange sad feeling of saudade.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudade


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Is this like a Vague Desire for something Really Epic to happen in Life?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Bear said:


> Have you experienced this?
> 
> 'Nostalgia' doesn't quite cover it, and it usually hits hard in the home goods section of TJmaxx lol. I've finally found a word to describe how I feel most, maybe all the time, and it's only in Portugese. It feels like an absence of something, a memory. I can't pinpoint when or where or what or if it ever even happened. Everytime I smell the air outside at night or when I see those super tall pine trees or if I'm in the 'bad' part of a city... it's the strange sad feeling of saudade.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudade


Thanks for sharing this. I am always glad to find words to adequately describe feelings. Especially one that takes up such an inordinate amount of my life. Not to be dreary or anything


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I've heard of this. There's all kinds of interesting terms when it comes to melancholia, you can see some on wikipedia. I wish all the texts mentioned there would be avaialbe online. I get the feeling too, I heard it before, although sometimes it's almost like I know what I want, but not quite.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Just saw January 30th is the day of Saudade.
We should have a forum saudade party.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've heard of this. There's all kinds of interesting terms when it comes to melancholia, you can see some on wikipedia. I wish all the texts mentioned there would be avaialbe online. I get the feeling too, I heard it before, although sometimes it's almost like I know what I want, but not quite.


Schweet. Yeah...


----------



## ROBO (Jul 29, 2010)

i remembered there is a Brazilian song with "saudade"
does it have anything to do with this word?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know exactly what this feeling is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

I actually pursue that feeling of Saudade by listening to music that sounds inherently epic.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Bear said:


> -not exist
> 
> Have you experienced this?
> 
> ...


Uhm, isn't there an English word for this? I'm Portuguese, and in my opinion saudade basically means 'missing' , like you miss someone or something in your life .. and yeah now that you speak of it, I live in a constant 'missing' state


----------



## weird_artist (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah, I get that a lot, especially around holidays I used to enjoy as a kid. Like something is almost there, but not quite and its missing like a jigsaw piece.


----------

